# knpv breeders in australia



## James Howard (Oct 22, 2013)

there are a few knpv dutch shepherd and malinois breeders popping up in australia, reading through the past posts there is obviously a wealth of experience on these bloodlines on this forum. two current breedings involve jary berghorst to beppie kampfriept by http://www.knpvdutchshepherds.com/ and also line breeding on rudie pegge by http://www.knpvdutchshepherds.com/
these two kennels seem to be the two biggest breeders in australia and as i am looking to purchase a knpv line dog for my next dog i was hoping the forum could give me there thoughts on these two breeders and also the current breedings they have, in particular how the rudie pegge line breeder compares to the studs at workingdutchies such as jary , jochie, boy etc, when looking for a potential security/ppd dog

cheers james


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James

Welcome to the WDF but intros before advertisements or Connie will be after you.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i have the feeling that jary and rudie are very similar in character, more social, high drive dogs and easier to handle and train. And then you have arko , wibo and tommy , which have a bit more dominance and "handler hardness"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

James, please post your intro/bio at http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thank you, and welcome to WDF!


----------

